

The greatest mass extinction on Earth was caused by fossil fuel burning - lobster_johnson
http://www.monbiot.com/2015/05/27/a-prehistory-of-violence/

======
lobster_johnson
Note: This was written by George Monbiot. The original title of the article is
"A Prehistory of Violence", which doesn't say much about the content. The
related Guardian article [1] is titled "How fossil fuel burning nearly wiped
out life on Earth – 250m years ago".

[1]
[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/may/27/threat-...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/may/27/threat-
islamic-state-fossil-fuel-burning)

